# Unusual Bow Pedals



## ohdeebee (Oct 25, 2015)

Anybody know anything about these bow pedals with red inserts?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 25, 2015)

All I can say is that style is 1966. I don't think I've seen them with a red metal insert behind the cutouts before. Some crafty kid dressing up his pedals? Or would Union do this for a specific bike manufacturer?


----------



## neighbor (Oct 27, 2015)

Not sure about yours but these are on my 1949 Swiss Titan


----------

